# ATT Uverse modems 2701HGV-B



## hnQ (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi all, 
I subscribe to ATT Uverse as a residential account in CA, Bay Area.
I have in my stock a 2wire 2701HGV-B modem ($20 from flea market).
ATT shipped to me a NGV510 Motorola modem ($100+tax).

Upon signing up, I told them I have a modem.
Now I have problem telling them to use my own modem, they said bla bla bla
about the Motorola MAC address has been assigned to my account, can't be changed, etc.
Before finding out any of this is true (I think not), I would like to learn whether
my 2wire modem is sufficient for Broadband use. When putting the Motorola
in the first time (to test the service), I saw there were choices of 5 other modems, including the 2701, so I have a hint it can be used, but I don't know for sure. I tried to plug the 2701 in, but there is no internet link, for now.
Please help me save $100+, ;-)

Thanks,
P.S.: when in doubt, run to techsupportforum.com


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

I can't tell you for certain if the 2701 will work or not, but I would guess it would. Here's the manual for it, I happened to be looking up a manual for a similar model.

ATT probably needs to assign the MAC address of your modem to your account before it will connect to their network. That's pretty normal with most ISPs, I don't know why they'd give you a hard time about it. Call them back and tell them you have a new modem and need it added to your account. If they can ADD the 2701's MAC address (as opposed to replacing your current modem's info with the new one), you should be able to test it. If the new modem doesn't work, you should be able to pop the $100 modem back in place and get connected.


----------



## hnQ (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for the link.
But it was for 2701HV not 2701HGV. There is a small difference when open up
the firmware. In 2701HGV there is no option to override old MAC, like that of 2701HV.
The reason ATT giving me a hard time I guess simply because selling these modems is their bread and butter. Installation cost+modem will end up cost new customer more than $200.
I am not sure they can ADD an extra MAC address (is it one of the
consumer right?), but I'll try. This is much better for me, so I can test the 2701 to the extend, and can return (or not) the Motorola latter.
Much thanks


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

You can probably google your model and find the exact manual for your modem, I must have missed the G. Even if AT&T changes your MAC address to the $20 modem, you should be able to at least test it to see if it works. If it doesn't, call them back and change it back to the MAC for the modem they supplied.

*You* don't change the MAC address anywhere. AT&T is the one who needs the MAC added to your account with them. It's like a password allowing your modem to access AT&T's network.

There's no reason why you can't supply your own modem, regardless of whether or not they want to sell you one. They just won't offer support for the $20 modem.


----------

